# Fuel filter location



## Gregorio (Dec 20, 2008)

I have 1997 200sx with 1.6 engine .It is using too much gas so i will like to change few parts .I have few questions ...

1. fuel filter - where is located ? Is hard to replace it ?

2. O2 sensor ...which one i should get ? There is few on this link ...and im not sure which one i should replace 

AutoZone.com | Vehicle Selection | Year

3.Spark plugs ...what should be a gap ?
or maybe just get those ...not adjustable 

AutoZone.com | | Spark Plug | BOSCH PLATINUM PLUS 2


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

1) fuel filter is located under the brake master cylinder. It's close to the EVAP purge control valve. It's not hard to replace. Just remove the hose clamps, pull the hoses out of each end, reverse the process for the new one. 
Invest in a Haynes manual. you can get it at autozone. The manual will tell you where the fuel filter is, and the spark plug gaps too. 

2) which O2 sensor do you need to replace? There's one in the exhaust manifold that measures the O2 content coming out of the engine, and one more after the catalytic converter that tells the ECU if the catalytic converter is working or not. You need to know which of those O2 sensors you are replacing to know which one you need.

3) spark gap should be 0.039-0.043 in. according to the factory service manual. Bosch Platinum aren't bad (i know i'm gonna get heat for saying that!) but get NGK if you can. they're better, and not much more expensive, if at all. any other questions?


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

fuel filter location as per FSM


----------



## Gregorio (Dec 20, 2008)

thx for info Jdoggsc

As for manuals i have PDF file (document ) on my computer but i couldn't find the fuel filter info for some reason .

As for O2 sensor - i read here that you should replace it if your car using too much gas (one of the steps that may help get more miles per gal ) so im not sure which one should be replaced ...im guessing the one that measures the O2 content coming out of the engine.


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

is your check engine light on? are you getting any trouble codes? how do you know/what makes you think you're engine is running rich? If you just want better gas mileage, then dropping the $$ on a new O2 sensor may not do it for you. please explain.


----------



## slavrenz (Apr 16, 2010)

Jdoggsc said:


> is your check engine light on? are you getting any trouble codes? how do you know/what makes you think you're engine is running rich? If you just want better gas mileage, then dropping the $$ on a new O2 sensor may not do it for you. please explain.


Replacing your front O2 sensor (the one near the exhaust manifold) every 100k miles is actually recommended, because it gets lazy with age, and can make your engine performance and gas mileage suffer.

Don't replace the sensor towards the back, however, unless you have a CEL telling you to. Its only purpose is to monitor your catalytic converter, and it has no effect on your gas mileage.


----------



## slavrenz (Apr 16, 2010)

Jdoggsc said:


> *1) fuel filter is located under the brake master cylinder. It's close to the EVAP purge control valve. It's not hard to replace. Just remove the hose clamps, pull the hoses out of each end, reverse the process for the new one.
> Invest in a Haynes manual. you can get it at autozone. The manual will tell you where the fuel filter is, and the spark plug gaps too. *
> 
> 2) which O2 sensor do you need to replace? There's one in the exhaust manifold that measures the O2 content coming out of the engine, and one more after the catalytic converter that tells the ECU if the catalytic converter is working or not. You need to know which of those O2 sensors you are replacing to know which one you need.
> ...


I dunno about you, but my fuel lines were "glued" on to the filter due to age, and no amount of prying or cutting would get them loose. I would recommend buying a length of fuel injection hose as well when you replace the filter - just make sure you get the stuff rated for high-pressure fuel injection systems.


----------

